# [POLL] Best Recovery for flashing 4.2.x Roms for toro Gnex?



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

*4.2x Recovery Showdown*​
*Which Recovery did you use for your 4.2 migration?*

STOCK11.85%TWRP4277.78%CWM1120.37%OTHER00.00%


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey, just wanted to ask a question and get some feedback form the smart folks here. How has everyone been flashing from 4.1.2 --> 4.2/4.2.1 ?

I read that TWRP supports the multi user feature in 4.2x+ so that the nested "0" folders do not occur. I read on XDA that CWM was updated to a newer version that would also accommodate flashing 4.2X roms without any hassle.

I tried out an AOKP nightly (4.2.1) coming from 4.1.2 also using CWM 6.0.1.0 touch on my Gbex (toro).

I searched the interwebs for the updated CWM, and found img files to push via adb "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*ClockworkMod Recovery 6.0.1.9-maguro.img"*[/background]*I can not for the life of me find this version for the toro yet! *

*Is switching back to TWRP my only choice for now? I am too lazy to be moving all my files every time I flash! Not to mention I have a somewhat soft spot for the fluidity and functionality of 4.1.2 I personally have not found the newer features found within 4.2 anything worth fussing about at this time.*

*</rant>*

*EDIT: I probably once again stand corrected







**I have read here about some workarounds for CWM toro users, I will give CWM *6.0.1.5 a shot ( I still like it over TWRP









*@staff - I am sorry titled this thread incorrectly.. should probably read [VZW] instead of [POLL]







*


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I prefer TWRP but 6.0.1.5 (latest for Toro) has the fix. Download from link below and fastboot it or use ROM Manager.

http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

TWRP is my choice for 4.2 roms, but after using it it would be my choice for any rom now. great recovery setup.


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm 100% twrp, both before and after having serious problems with cwm. (but no problems with cwm on toro)

Sent from my Etch A Sketch


----------



## kekspernikai (Jul 10, 2012)

TWRP + GooManager is awesome.

Sent from my Nexus


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

*sigh* it is complicated with me and CWM. I know TWRP is better for me and more mature, but CWM popped my cherry... you always go back to your first.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

TWRP... I started out with CWM and switched, couldn't be happier.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## bpark32 (Sep 27, 2011)

I was on CWM, and kept getting a bunch of /0 files embedded on my sdcard. I switched and I love it. TWRP is simple to use, and it will allow charging phone while using. One little thing I like as well is that there is a clock in the recovery as well!


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Well I might as well ask since we're on the subject. I've always used cwm but have been thinking about making the switch. I've always used cwm to flash roms instead of rom manager. My question is are you guys using goo manager to flash or just going straight to twrp? is goo manager that much better than rom manager or should I stick with just going straight into twrp.I would usually always suggest to people to always use the straight recovery but I hear goo manager is actually good enough to use.

by the power of grayskull


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I just download my ROM or Kernel from the OP of the thread and immediately boot into TWRP and flash.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Well I might as well ask since we're on the subject. I've always used cwm but have been thinking about making the switch. I've always used cwm to flash roms instead of rom manager. My question is are you guys using goo manager to flash or just going straight to twrp? is goo manager that much better than rom manager or should I stick with just going straight into twrp.I would usually always suggest to people to always use the straight recovery but I hear goo manager is actually good enough to use.
> 
> by the power of grayskull


I don't use the goo app for flashing, always just boot into TWRP. Feel better about it for some reason. Plus you can theme TWRP, one of the best features I think.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I think the Zip Queue is the best feature

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Why is stock an option?


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

I use goomanager to flash. It's a bit neater and more straightforward to make a queue by just hitting a few checkboxes and tapping to reorder them, as opposed to the one-at-a-time and swiping to confirm business if you boot into the recovery. Been at it for months without a single issue.

There's also a nice aspect to have flashing a rom (in my case, mostly just updating nightlies, which is a pretty barebones routine) be something I decide to do from within the OS, then it's just put it down and let it run until it's done and it's booted up normal. Booting into recovery and fiddling with the menus just starts to feel needlessly technical after a while.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

@Joe TWRP has a Queue feature. Always has

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Sandman007 said:


> @Joe TWRP has a Queue feature. Always has


Yep, I meant that I find the queue in goomanager to be nicer to use.


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Plus you can theme TWRP, one of the best features I think.


wow didn't know that! Maybe time to have another look at TWRP instead of cwm. FWIW I updated CWM and still don't have any nested "0" folder with multiple flashes, however very annoying that when i restore back to a 4.1.2 rom backup, I have to manually move my data again. I don't think this has anything to do with either recovery and just a 4.2 thing though.


----------



## bl00tdi (Sep 18, 2011)

I use CWM for any mods that "morph" files and TWRP for everything else.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

DroidBUrgundy said:


> wow didn't know that! Maybe time to have another look at TWRP instead of cwm. FWIW I updated CWM and still don't have any nested "0" folder with multiple flashes, however very annoying that when i restore back to a 4.1.2 rom backup, I have to manually move my data again. I don't think this has anything to do with either recovery and just a 4.2 thing though.


Storage/emulated/0, then select the folder. Try that

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Twrp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SpeedJunkie69 (Jul 2, 2012)

When using TWRP, which options should I use to wipe before flashing a new ROM? Obviously cache and dalvik, but i had to move my files to /data/media due to the whole 4.1 to 4.2 issue so I don't know which other wipe option to use.


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

SpeedJunkie69 said:


> When using TWRP, which options should I use to wipe before flashing a new ROM? Obviously cache and dalvik, but i had to move my files to /data/media due to the whole 4.1 to 4.2 issue so I don't know which other wipe option to use.


Also do a factory reset, and wipe system if you like. System, I believe, is wiped on a new ROM install so it isn't necessary. Some people are paranoid though... Your sdcard will be untouched.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

it doesn't hurt to do that System wipe because every now and then something doesn't go like it should with a flash, so taking a few seconds to eliminate possible install problems, is worth it imo. What can a few extra seconds hurt? just another opinion tho...


----------



## kendall316 (Mar 28, 2012)

i just switched to twrp because ive been trying alot of roms and cwm was creating the 0 folder so i could not restore any back up or restore anything from TIBU. Just flashed jbsourcery using it after i made a backup of xenon which i was on. After trying it and not liking it i went back into twrp, my backup is gone again, and it still created a 0 folder. how can i fix this so i can get my backup i had back


----------



## sikknazty (Mar 5, 2012)

I had the oldest version of CWM where you have to use to volume buttons. I was using the CWM touch recovery but had to revert back to the volume button CWM because of certain rom requirements and finally got around to TWRP and I love it!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

kendall316 said:


> i just switched to twrp because ive been trying alot of roms and cwm was creating the 0 folder so i could not restore any back up or restore anything from TIBU. Just flashed jbsourcery using it after i made a backup of xenon which i was on. After trying it and not liking it i went back into twrp, my backup is gone again, and it still created a 0 folder. how can i fix this so i can get my backup i had back


Update your recovery.


----------



## kendall316 (Mar 28, 2012)

Barf said:


> Update your recovery.


I did. Like i said i just used the newest version of twrp, i have been using cwm before that


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

kendall316 said:


> I did. Like i said i just used the newest version of twrp, i have been using cwm before that


You're on 2.3.2.1? I just made a backup and found it just fine.


----------



## kendall316 (Mar 28, 2012)

Barf said:


> You're on 2.3.2.1? I just made a backup and found it just fine.


yup i am. it found the second backup i made. i flashed twrp, made a backup of xenon, wiped everything then went to sourcery. then backed up sourcery and went to my backups and that was the only one in there, my xenon is gone


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

kendall316 said:


> yup i am. it found the second backup i made. i flashed twrp, made a backup of xenon, wiped everything then went to sourcery. then backed up sourcery and went to my backups and that was the only one in there, my xenon is gone


How did you install the recovery? Fastboot or install openrecovery? If that install script isn't working, a fastboot command should do the trick...


----------



## msu (Mar 14, 2012)

Here is my question.
I updated to 4.2.1 Liquid the other day and didn't realize that i needed to update my recovery. so I got the 0 or two 0 sub folders where it put all my stuff that I have saved. That is very frustrating seeing you can't really re add anything since they are burried. 
So, I updated to the latest touch recovery. 
Do I just move all my files to the main folder and delete the 0 folders that it has created. This way I TTBU can see it files along with recoverys and so on??

Thanks


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

msu said:


> Here is my question.
> I updated to 4.2.1 Liquid the other day and didn't realize that i needed to update my recovery. so I got the 0 or two 0 sub folders where it put all my stuff that I have saved. That is very frustrating seeing you can't really re add anything since they are burried.
> So, I updated to the latest touch recovery.
> Do I just move all my files to the main folder and delete the 0 folders that it has created. This way I TTBU can see it files along with recoverys and so on??
> ...


Storage/emulated/0, then select the folder. Try that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## msu (Mar 14, 2012)

All my stuff is in Storage/emulated/legacy/0/0. This is my stuff from previous rom that neither TTBU or recovery can see. Yes i'm at the latest recovery 6.0.2.3


----------



## msu (Mar 14, 2012)

I couldn't wait, I'm moving all my stuff to the folder that you said. I saw that that is where TTBU was pointed to. Hopefully recovery will see my old back ups in case I need to go back to 4.1.2. Got some of them to move, but not all of them

I take it once I get this move done, I can delete Legacy/0/0. All three folders.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Well for Titanium Backup you'll most likely have to change the folder location within the app so you can find your old app backups. I don't use CWM so I'm not sure what to do there. I use TWRP and didn't have to mess with moving files around. I'd hold off on deleting folders for now if I were you...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------

